# Recruitment fee



## christianus (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, i just wondering if it is legal for migration agent cum recruiter to charge fee as payment for assisting new PR holder to get employment in OZ? The package including writing CV and resume australia style, sent to the employer, discussing the salary package on behalf of client? Have anyone engaged this services and success getting employment before arrive to oz?


----------



## tookie (Apr 10, 2012)

You're being ripped off! The market is tight at the moment... what job u looking for and where?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Recruiters normally don't charge candidates. They charge employers.

Anyone who does differently is dodgy.


----------



## josh007 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dexter said:


> Recruiters normally don't charge candidates. They charge employers.
> 
> Anyone who does differently is dodgy.


Dear Dexter,

How can you say this?

Example, Candidates Direct do not charge any recruitment fees, yet they have got me and a numnber of others a Job in OZ.

We paid $20.00 AUD and they sent us to a heap of OZ Companies.

Very Professional and not a scam as you suggest these are.

Thanks for reading Josh
(Rio Tinto 1st Class Welder on 1st Holiday Period)

oh their website is candidatesdirect dot net

have a look for yourself


----------



## christianus (Jan 15, 2013)

Josh,

Good info, btw do you think it is legal for taking fee from candidate? I received an email asking for $2500 to $4500....can you believe this, promising visa 457 + work!


----------



## josh007 (Mar 11, 2013)

christianus said:


> Josh,
> 
> Good info, btw do you think it is legal for taking fee from candidate? I received an email asking for $2500 to $4500....can you believe this, promising visa 457 + work!


Well Mate, if you are asked to pay this amount, and it is NOT a Migration Agent (MARA) then I have Two Words for this one.

BULL SHIT

This I would suspect a Con.

If you are seeking assistance, you need to talk to a Migration Agent in Australia, one who is MARA reg and then you have come back.

My mates used Candidates Direct. Cost them a little fee $20.00 AUD for in Australia and $99.00 out side but they send you directly to OZ Companies and read theri site, see the questions and answers will explain it.

type in (Candidatesdirect dot net)

best of luck to you & hope you never paid the $3,000 odd.
Josh


----------



## retief1979 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Josh. 
Did you get and started the job candidates direct got you. Who did you deal with? I paid my $99 and I paid $1075 do to a TRA. That was in june 2013. They got me a job. I filled the 1066 form. No medicals and no visa.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

WOA - think carefully before you say someone is "dodgy"!
What is described is a perfectly legal service which includes amongst other things, preparing a candidate's CV for Australian employers, preparing candidates for an Australian style job interview, phoing round employers, presenting and selling of candidates, preparing / advising candidate for submitting qualifications etc to Australian authorities for verification and licensing, preparing visa application and completing the visa process. There may be other things - but the point here is that the candidate has to pay something - it's not a Ten pound Pom scenario anymore. Too many times, all of that work above is undertaken by the Agent, only for candidates to "withdraw" once they land in Australia and go off to do their own thing. This means that the Agent has not been paid a cent for anything (the employer isn't going to pay their fees), and this has happened more and mor over the last couple of years. I personally have lost money after a family went through the whole process, decided after 2 days they hated Sydney, upped sticks to The Gold Coast, leaving my colleague to explain to the employer. It's selfish acts like that (and I have come across many) that are forcing agencies to find new ways to cover their cost. 
Charging fees for Job Ready services is one way to ensure some cost cover, and it is not "dodgy".


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

There has been wide spread of visa 457 abuse because l actually know a few cases of migrants who paid up to a package of 75 thousands aud to get visa 457 for whole family to come and stay here then also PR granting through sponsor as well. l wonder who would take this money and keep quiet about it because this is a lot of money to spend. Looks to me some private and public immigration agency making loads of money out from immigrant who may in desperate situation to leave their home countries.


----------



## retief1979 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Norman
I agree. I paid for my TRA. The recruiter never forward me the outcome. I phoned the company that is supossed to be my new employer and they don't know anything about me or the recruiter. If you can as sit with placement please help. Retief(dot)[email protected](dot)com


norman said:


> WOA - think carefully before you say someone is "dodgy"!
> What is described is a perfectly legal service which includes amongst other things, preparing a candidate's CV for Australian employers, preparing candidates for an Australian style job interview, phoing round employers, presenting and selling of candidates, preparing / advising candidate for submitting qualifications etc to Australian authorities for verification and licensing, preparing visa application and completing the visa process. There may be other things - but the point here is that the candidate has to pay something - it's not a Ten pound Pom scenario anymore. Too many times, all of that work above is undertaken by the Agent, only for candidates to "withdraw" once they land in Australia and go off to do their own thing. This means that the Agent has not been paid a cent for anything (the employer isn't going to pay their fees), and this has happened more and mor over the last couple of years. I personally have lost money after a family went through the whole process, decided after 2 days they hated Sydney, upped sticks to The Gold Coast, leaving my colleague to explain to the employer. It's selfish acts like that (and I have come across many) that are forcing agencies to find new ways to cover their cost.
> Charging fees for Job Ready services is one way to ensure some cost cover, and it is not "dodgy".


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

The problem is that unless you use a Registered Migration Agent, you are not covered for abuse of the system. That is because RMAs are regulated by law and are governed by the fees that they can charge. If someone quoted me $75k for a visa, I'd be asking serious questions at the nearest Australian consulate. I am not an RMA but I understand from the one that I refer clients to, that a PR for a family can cost around $10k. However, moving to another country is a big step, and the financial capacity of intending migrants to be able to make the move is something that has to be addressed. I've had UK applicants ask how they go about getting benefits when they arrive in Australia. But we are off subject, the initial question was about the legality of agencies charging applicants fees - it's perfectly legal.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Retief,

May I ask the position you are seeking, and if you are seeking sponsorship or PR?

Once I have this info, I will email you regarding your other points.



retief1979 said:


> Hi Norman
> I agree. I paid for my TRA. The recruiter never forward me the outcome. I phoned the company that is supossed to be my new employer and they don't know anything about me or the recruiter. If you can as sit with placement please help. Retief(dot)[email protected](dot)com


----------



## retief1979 (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm dual traded. I'm a mechanical fitter as well as an electrician. I prefer working as an electrician. I know that I will have to gt my license to work as an electrician. So starting as a mechanical fitter will be ok. I can get my electrical lisence at a later stage. Then maun thing is to get a job and start our live in Aus. I have done my IELTS, police clearance, VETASSES. We would love PR. But if we get 457 sponsorship we will be happy. Benefits we don't worry too much about. We are healthy, bebefits is an added bonus.


----------



## retief1979 (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh we only paid $99 for service fee and $1075 for TRA( which I don't have a copy of) for my fitter trade


----------



## retief1979 (Nov 7, 2013)

We are still in South Africa


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

OK you have answered most of my questions. I have just emailed you.



retief1979 said:


> We are still in South Africa


----------

